# GR Mix in Henry Co., GA needs a break . . .



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, he's so pretty. I hope one of the rescues will take him.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Please keep Ace in your thoughts and prayers - the following was posted on SGD today (I have combined several posts):

Our beautiful Ace was adopted by an older couple. I had SO hoped to get him into rescue since he was a trap dog and very very afraid, paralyzed with fear really. 

He was totally sweet and could have come around with the right person, time, trust, etc. 

About a half an hour after they left we got a call that he had gotten away from them and was running down Jonesboro Road. Bert and James went out and could not find him. 

While they were out radio called that he had just been hit on I-75. The men went to the location but could not find the dog. 

We do not know if he cleared the highway on his own, was thrown far into the woods, or perhaps I hope someone stopped and picked him up. 

I am totally defeated today. 

I am wondering whether or not I should list these shy dogs.....but so many rescues also frequent our Petfinder page. 

I am just heartbroken. 

*Here is what I know. The call came in that the dog had gotten loose*

 

and was on Jonesboro Road in traffic, that is a busy 4 lane road that leads from the square to the interstate. 

I am not sure about his collar and leash situation since he does not walk at all and Bert had carried him to their vehicle and put him inside. I imagine they tried to leash him once home and he bolted. That is my thought... 

The next call came from 911 that the dog was on the interstate, then radio came over and said he had been hit....that was all the info we got. 

James and Bert were already out looking for him but never found his body. We have to hope he was just bumped and ran off or someone picked him up. 

My worst fear is that he is injured and will lay in the woods and die a long painful slow death. He was a trap dog so I doubt he will be caught easily. 

I just feel sick.



*I left out that the new owners were not answering their phone*

 
so we have to assume they are out there looking for him. We called them repeatedly and never made contact. Hopefully they will not give up.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh gosh, that's horrible! 
I hope they find the poor guy and bring him back to safety! That's so heartbreaking!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh......that is so terribly sad. I hope someone has picked him up and taken him to the vet.....to think that he is lying out somewhere all alone injured is just heartbreaking...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am saying prayers that he is found and is safe.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! How sad. I pray that he ends up being okay and is found safe. Though I'm not sure how much he will trust humans now.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Please keep us posted on him!! I am hoping for good news...poor baby!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Ace in our prayers. I hope someone picked him up.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no, poor baby! I will be praying that he is found soon and is ok.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my I will pray so hard for him, that he is found and treated. He is just gorgeous and deserves the best.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

No further information on Ace yet - but I will try to keep you posted. Thanks for keeping him in your prayers. He's a beautiful boy and must be terrified.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The latest news on Ace - and it's not promising:
I just talked to our on call officer. He had three calls last night about Ace. Each time he went to the location the dog was not there. 

I was really upset and mad to know the last call at 8 pm was from PD who said the dog was on Mill Road almost dead and appeared to not be able to walk, broken legs, yet the officer left and by the time our on call ACO arrived the dog was no where to be found. 

Why couldnt this so called protector stay with the dog if nothing else, I mean really. Or load him up in his car. I am sure drunk morons have barfed and pissed in the cruiser before. Big deal. 

So he has not been found but I was told the last 3 calls said the dog was almost dead, our ACO said he has no idea how he has been disappearing when he arrives. The dog now has traveled about 14 miles total. ​*I really do not think he is alive. Our ACO told me all three* calls he received last night said the dog was almost dead. 

 We have talked to the adopters who were very nice people. They just wanted to help a truly needy dog. They said they went to Petsmart and bought him a harness and collar. They could not adjust the harness in the car so I guess they felt safe with just the collar, when they got home to get out of the vehicle he got away from them and that is how it all started. 

 They have been activly involved in the search for him so I am sure they want him but at this point he is most definitely more dog than they could have handled I would say. 

 I do not feel he is alive. Bert and I are going to the area he was last seen to look for him this morning but I do not have good feelings.​Please continue praying for Ace - if nothing else, that he is no longer suffering.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sparten Mom your last post made me teary. This poor dog! I'm sure his new adopters feel horrible too. This poor dog has suffered so much.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Sparten Mom your last post made me teary. This poor dog! I'm sure his new adopters feel horrible too. This poor dog has suffered so much.


I cried when I read it this morning. And I feel so bad for the poster - she works at Henry and knows all the dogs - she feels so guilty even though it's not her fault at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is awful....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How very heartbreaking. Poor Ace.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, that poor baby


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a horribly sad story. If he is that badly injured, I pray that he doesn't suffer for long.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

There have been no more sightings of Ace. Betsy (the OP from SGD), Bert (her husband) and their supervisor from Henry AC spent most of the day Sunday searching with no results. I think right now Betsy is just looking for closure. As I noted earlier, she feels very guilty about what happened because she did not insist that Ace be listed as "rescue only". Thank you for keeping Ace in your prayers.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes miracles happen:

Well here is an interesting story for all of you who followed my postings about Ace, the trap dog who was so shy I had him marked rescue only....and on a Saturday the staff let a nice well meaning older couple adopt him.... 

Then Ace broke loose from them, got hit at least once on the interstate, PD called him in 3 times over the next 8 hours injured, near death, etc. 

I looked for weeks and never found him. 

So a lady comes in the shelter yesterday and says she wants proof that a Golden Retriever dog was picked up from her house many months ago because now its back and he and her Lab have killed the neighbors 2 cats. Mind you she is not acknowledging that her dog is loose and also involved but she says the yellow dog was picked up by animal control in Decemeber when she called it in stray and now its back but it limps and its leg is messed up, its hair is all matted and hanging in clumps, and so on. 

We go back on her address and find the dog was picked up in December and never reclaimed...so Hope goes through all her filed cards and finds the number in her stack of adoptions,dog adopted on 1-9-10... we look at the bottom where I put their PF name if they were listed and it says ACE. We both just blinked and blinked. 

The lady said.......well my husband kept telling me he saw that dog on Jonesboro Road last month [which is the general area where he was last seen after being hit] She said then he showed back up at our house and now he won't leave again. He makes my dog leave the yard and they killed the neighbors cats. 

She showed me a picture of the dog on her camera phone and it looked like him. 

How amazing huh? 

So the call was given out yesterday afternoon to pick him up but he was not caught, most likely a trap will have to be set. 

He is not in the shelter yet but I will update when and if he comes back in! I guess now though if he has been killing cats no one will want to take that on but I am still going to be hopeful that we can get him into rescue. 


(copied from Betsy's post on SGD forums)

Ace sure had an angel looking out for him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's mom*

Spartans' Mom

Please let us know and I'll pray that Ace was caught.

Ace looks alot like Hoosier, the boy who Jamie in Indiana Adopted ages ago! Hoosier has his own very long thread on here!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...oh I hope I hope!!!!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

O, I so hope this story has a happy ending!

It's rather...fascinating that he is going back to this lady's home...because she doesn't exactly seem to love him.

Do you think he may sort of "belong" to one of her neighbors?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

My own dog is extremely shy, so that make me really, really root for this little guy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If this is Ace, it is totally unbelievable.

If he wasn't a problem with cats I would come and get him.
Please update us. I'll donate to help get a rescue to take him.


----------

